# Setting up a nursery



## malyka (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to know if someyone can give me any information concerning the setting up of a nursery in the U.A.E.

I need information regarding :
- the laws on opening a nursery
- the minimum qualifications
- the child teacher ratios 
- the licences required
- the certificates(ex: fire, health and safety etc).
- the procedures to register with social services

If you have already done this kind of project please let me know, I really need a maximum of advices and information on it.

If I have forgotten any other information please let me know.

Thank you very much for your help!!!
Best regards


----------

